# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  [دوري سوداني ] المريخ VS الرابطة كوستي

## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائي أعضاء منبر مريخاب أون لاين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
* يستضيف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ عشية الغد الثلاثاء بملعبة فريق الرابطة كوستي ضمن استهلاليه الفريقين للدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.
* يدخل المريخ هذه المباراة بعدة دوافع أولها الثأر من فريق الرابطة الذي تعادل معه الموسم الماضي وافقده بطوله الدوري وثانيها الاستفادة من المباراة لتحضير الفريق لخوض التنافس الأفريقي الذي يبدأه المريخ بمواجهه فريق عزام التنزاني في تنزانيا منتصف الشهر القادم.
* فريق المريخ أعد نفسه هذا العام بمعسكر تحضيري بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة والحقة بمعسكر في الدوحة واجهه من خلاله فريق شالكة الالماني وتعادل معه بهدفين لكل ` وواصل الفريق تحضيراته بعد العودة من الدوحة حيث واصل تدريباته بصورة جيدة قبل ان يواجه فريق كمبالا سيتي ببواتسودان وفريق الهلال يوم امس الاول.
* يسعي مدرب المريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو للاستفادة من هذه المباراة وبقية مباريات الدوري لتطبيق اسلوب و خطط مباراته في البطولة الافريقية وتقديم فريقه فيها بصورة طيبة حتي يحقق نتيجة تخدمة في المشوار الأفريقي لهذا الموسم.
* في المقابل أعد الرابطة نفسه بصورة أكثر من رائعة لهذا الموسم بعد سلسلة تدريبات ومباريات ودية خاضها الفريق إبان فترة معسكره الذي أقامه.
* الرابطة فريق مميز جدا وتتوفر فيه خامات جيدة من اللاعبين أصحاب المهارة العالية بالاضافة الي الإنتدابات الجديدة للفريق في فترة التنقلات الشتوية الأخيرة .
............

* فقرة تحليلية مع الأستاذ نادر الداني:
في الإنتظار
...
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بطاقة المباراة
المريخ vs الرابطة كوستي
التوقيت : 8:00 م
الملعب : استاد المريخ
القناة الناقلة : .........
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

مشكور الرائع امام على التقدمة الرائعة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انتو ناس الاتحاد ديل ماقالو الدورى الاربعاء والخميس مالهم بدأوا بالثلاثاء ؟؟؟ بالتوفيق لأباتى وللزعيم
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا امام ياخ من اول مباراة ؟؟؟
كان تصبر علينا شوية ياخ 
نحن محتاجين للنقاط في بداية المشوار
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لم يتم حسم البث حتي الأن والمباراة غير منقولة حسب الأخبار التي صدرت صباح اليوم
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله وبرباعية نظيفة
وبالتوفيق للزعيم من أول المشوار
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*سمعنا انو تلفزيون السودان اخذ الاذن من الاتحاد لنقل المباراة 

الرجاء تاكيد المعلومة حتى نرتب امورنا من بدري
                        	*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*ملعب المباراة

*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*الفريقان


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
حصل التلفزيون القومي على موافقة الاتحاد الكرة و  ذلك بنقل مباراة اليوم بين المريخ و الرابطة كوستي في الاسبوع الاول  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الــــ(20) و التي يسضيفها ملعب استاد  المريخ
كفر ووتر

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*شكرا يا امام 

اعتقد بان المريخ سوف يظهر في هذه المباراة بشكل مختلف عما ظهر عليه في مباراة القمة يوم السبت الماضي 

مواجهة فرق الممتاز سوف يستفيد منها الفريق في تطبيق الجمل التكتيكية وسيسعى المدرب مع لاعبيه من اجل تطبيق المرسوم 

اغلب الفرق التي سيلعب معها المريخ في الدوري ستحاول المدافعة والخندقة في مرماها لان فارق الاعداد بينها وبين المريخ كبير 

وهذا يعني انها ستلعب بحذر خوفاً من الهزيمة خاصة في بداية الدوري .

من هذه المعطيات فان مدخل المريخ لتحقيق الفوز على الرابطة مبني على عدة امور يجب فعلها في ارضية الميدان واهمها الاتي :

1/  اللعب بمسئولية وعدم الاستهتار بالخصم باعتبار ان فرق الممتاز اقل قامة من  المريخ وبالتالي يجب على لاعبي المريخ اللعب بجدية اكثر خاصة امام الفرق  الضعيفة وعدم الاستهوان بها حتى وان تقدم المريخ 

2/ الاهتمام اكثر  بتجويد الاداء وتجنب الاخطاء في التمرير والاخطاء الساذجة والتي تظهر  اللاعبين وكانهم يستهترون او لا يبالون بالخصم .

3/ اللعب بسرعة  ونقل الكرة من جانب الى اخر مع احكام الضغط على الخصم واستعادة الكرة عند  الفقدان فيما يجب دعم الزميل ايضا ومساعدته عند الاستحواذ خاصة وان مثل هذه  المباريات تتيح للاعبين الانطلاق بقوة وبشهية مفتوحة لتطبيق كلام المدرب  على ارض الواقع بدون اي ضغوطات .

4/ حسم المباراة منذ وقت مبكر مع  ضرورة اللعب بنفس الاستايل والاسلوب الذي حقق به الفريق التقدم بمعنى اخر  ان اللاعب السوداني عندما يحقق المراد ويفوز بهدف او هدفين فانه اداؤه  يختلف بعد احراز الاهداف في مرمى الخصم وهذه العادة ينبغى الا توجد عند  الفرق الكبيرة والتي يستمر اداؤها اطول فترة ممكن من المباراة باستايل واحد  واسلوب واحد وهنا اعنى الرتم الذي يلعب به الفريق بحيث يجب ان يكون  متماسكاً ولا يشوبه الضعف او التراجع بعد ضمان النتيجة .

5/ فرق  الممتاز تعمد الى تقفيل مفاتيح اللعب عندما تلعب مع القمة وبالتالي فيجب ان  يتوقع المريخ ذلك وان يلعب بفتح اللعب من الاطراف مع الجماعية في الاداء  والانطلاق بقوة نحو خط المرمى بتواجد اكثر من لاعب فيه مع عدم اهمال  المناطق الدفاعية مع ضرورة بناء الهجمة بصورة منظمة توحي بان الفريق يلعب  كرة منظمة وسهلة بدون تعقيد او تراخي .

6/ مباراة اليوم هي فرصة  طيبة للاعبي المريخ لكي يبدعوا ويمارسوا فيها مهاراتهم العالية حيث ان  الفريق لديه لياقة بدنية عالية ويتميز باسلوب اللمسة الواحدة والانتقال  السريع الى مربع الخصم والبحث عن الثغرات فيه واذا اراد المريخ الفوز عليه  ان يجرب كل الطرق المؤدية الى المرمى واولها اللعب من الاطراف واخرها البحث  عن الهدف عن طريق العمق وكذلك التصويب القوي من بعيد بالاضافة الى لعب  الون تو وخذ وهات عن طريق العمق من اجل كسر التكتل الدفاعي لفرقة الرابطة  لانها سوف تحاول اللعب بطريقة دفاعية وهذا شئ معروف قبل بداية المباراة  ويجب على مدرب المريخ كسر الحاجز الدفاعي لفرقة الرابطة عن طريق بناء  الهجمات بسرعة عالية مع تقارب اللاعبين وتنويع اللعب تارة من الاطراف وتارة  من العمق فيما يجب ان يتجنب لاعبوا المريخ الاحتكاك بلاعبي الرابطة ويكون  ذلك بلعب الباص مباشرة وعدم اللف والدوران بالكرة في منطقة واحدة حيث يجب  لعب التمريرة من لمسة واحدة بداية من حارس المرمى جمال سالم فان عليه ان  يبدا التمرير من الدفاع ومن ثم الى الوسط ثم الى الهجوم مع تجنب البطء في  الهجمات خاصة عند الوصول الى الثلث الاخير من مرمى الرابطة .

7/ على  لاعبي المريخ جس نبض الرابطة كوستي في بداية المباراة ويكون ذلك بتناقل  الكرة بين اللاعبين في سرعة وخفة مع مراعاة عدم فقدان الكرة وبمجرد ان يشعر  لاعبوا الرابطة بسرعة لاعبي المريخ في التنقل والتمرير فانهم سوف يتراجعون  خوفا من الهزيمة المبكرة ولكن لو جارى المريخ لاعبو الرابطة في تطفيش  الكرة او مخارجتها بصورة عالية دون تركيز فان ذلك سوف يقوي من عزيمة لاعبي  الرابطة ويجعلهم يتجرأون في قيادة هجمات على مرمى المريخ وبالتالي على  لاعبي المريخ اخضاع الكرة الى الارض وتمرير الكرات فيما بينهم فيما يجب ان  يكونوا حريصين على استعادة الكرة من لاعبي الرابطة بسرعة ويكون ذلك عن طريق  تقفيل اللعب واجراء عمليات التغطية السليمة بتضييق المساحات عليهم وعدم  تركهم يتحركون في المساحات الخالية خاصة وان الرابطة تمتلك لاعبين مهرة  ينقلون الكرة الارضية الممرحلة ويتميزون بالسرعة في الانتقال لكن المريخ  عليه ان يكون اسرع من لاعبي الرابطة.

8/ واما اذا كانت الرابطة  ستلعب بصورة هجومية او متوازنة مع المريخ بحيث تقوم بعدة طلعات هجومية على  مرمى المريخ دون ان تكون هناك خندقة متواصلة فان ذلك سيكون في مصلحة لاعبي  المريخ لان مهارات لاعبي المريخ افضل واحسن من لاعبي الرابطة واعدادهم ايضا  افضل وبالتالي يجب استغلال هذه الفرصة خاصة عند قطع الكرات في حالة هجوم  الرابطة على مرمى المريخ حيث يجب ان يتحول لاعبوا المريخ عن طريق الهجوم  المضاد السريع فيما يسمى بالهجمة المرتدة السريعة وهذه تحتاج الى تركيز في  لعب الباص مع التحرك في المساحات الخالية الخلفية مع ضرورة تواجد اكثر من  لاعب لضرب الباص في المنطقة الخالية او القيام بعملية المقص في تحول بكري  مثلا ناحية الشمال على ان يتحرك وانغا في اليمين وهكذا يستطيع المستحوذ على  الكرة لعب الباص البيني في المنطقة الخالية لتهديد مرمى الرابطة 

اخيرا لنا بعض النقاط المهمة في مباراة اليوم :

** ضرورة تحقيق الفوز على الرابطة في مباراة اليوم لحصد اول ثلاثة نقاط في روليت الدوري 
** نتمنى ان يكون الظهور الاول للمريخ في هذا الموسم رائعاً وجميلا وفيه امور مختلفة عما كان عليه في المواسم الماضية 
**  الجميع يعرف ان غارزيتو خطته هجومية بحتة لذا نتمنى ان يبدع لاعبو المريخ  في تطبيق هذه الخطة على ارضية الميدان حيث نمنى النفس برؤية مريخ جديد في  كل شئ .
** اداء المريخ امام الهلال قبل عدة ايام كانت تحكمه ظروف معينة  لا توجد في هذه المباراة وبالتالي يجب ان نرى الفرق ما بين المباراتين وان  يقدم لنا المريخ في مباراة اليوم امام الرابطة اوراق اعتماده كفريق يطمئنا  على سير اعداده لبطولة الاندية الافريقية ابطال الدوري حيث اننا نرغب  صراحة في رؤية المريخ يلعب باسلوب وخطة واضحة دون ان تكون هناك اخطاء ساذجة  في هذه المباراة .
** على جماهير المريخ تفعيل عامل التشجيع في  المدرجات وجعله اللاعب رقم 12 لان اللاعبين يحتاجون للتشجيع الداوي كعامل  مساعد لرفع الروح المعنوية والمساندة .
** امنياتنا للمريخ بتقديم مباراة طيبة ان شاء الله 
مع خالص الود والتقدير للجميع 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شكرا يا امام 

اعتقد بان المريخ سوف يظهر في هذه المباراة بشكل مختلف عما ظهر عليه في مباراة القمة يوم السبت الماضي 

مواجهة فرق الممتاز سوف يستفيد منها الفريق في تطبيق الجمل التكتيكية وسيسعى المدرب مع لاعبيه من اجل تطبيق المرسوم 

اغلب الفرق التي سيلعب معها المريخ في الدوري ستحاول المدافعة والخندقة في مرماها لان فارق الاعداد بينها وبين المريخ كبير 

وهذا يعني انها ستلعب بحذر خوفاً من الهزيمة خاصة في بداية الدوري .

من هذه المعطيات فان مدخل المريخ لتحقيق الفوز على الرابطة مبني على عدة امور يجب فعلها في ارضية الميدان واهمها الاتي :

1/  اللعب بمسئولية وعدم الاستهتار بالخصم باعتبار ان فرق الممتاز اقل قامة من  المريخ وبالتالي يجب على لاعبي المريخ اللعب بجدية اكثر خاصة امام الفرق  الضعيفة وعدم الاستهوان بها حتى وان تقدم المريخ 

2/ الاهتمام اكثر  بتجويد الاداء وتجنب الاخطاء في التمرير والاخطاء الساذجة والتي تظهر  اللاعبين وكانهم يستهترون او لا يبالون بالخصم .

3/ اللعب بسرعة  ونقل الكرة من جانب الى اخر مع احكام الضغط على الخصم واستعادة الكرة عند  الفقدان فيما يجب دعم الزميل ايضا ومساعدته عند الاستحواذ خاصة وان مثل هذه  المباريات تتيح للاعبين الانطلاق بقوة وبشهية مفتوحة لتطبيق كلام المدرب  على ارض الواقع بدون اي ضغوطات .

4/ حسم المباراة منذ وقت مبكر مع  ضرورة اللعب بنفس الاستايل والاسلوب الذي حقق به الفريق التقدم بمعنى اخر  ان اللاعب السوداني عندما يحقق المراد ويفوز بهدف او هدفين فانه اداؤه  يختلف بعد احراز الاهداف في مرمى الخصم وهذه العادة ينبغى الا توجد عند  الفرق الكبيرة والتي يستمر اداؤها اطول فترة ممكن من المباراة باستايل واحد  واسلوب واحد وهنا اعنى الرتم الذي يلعب به الفريق بحيث يجب ان يكون  متماسكاً ولا يشوبه الضعف او التراجع بعد ضمان النتيجة .

5/ فرق  الممتاز تعمد الى تقفيل مفاتيح اللعب عندما تلعب مع القمة وبالتالي فيجب ان  يتوقع المريخ ذلك وان يلعب بفتح اللعب من الاطراف مع الجماعية في الاداء  والانطلاق بقوة نحو خط المرمى بتواجد اكثر من لاعب فيه مع عدم اهمال  المناطق الدفاعية مع ضرورة بناء الهجمة بصورة منظمة توحي بان الفريق يلعب  كرة منظمة وسهلة بدون تعقيد او تراخي .

6/ مباراة اليوم هي فرصة  طيبة للاعبي المريخ لكي يبدعوا ويمارسوا فيها مهاراتهم العالية حيث ان  الفريق لديه لياقة بدنية عالية ويتميز باسلوب اللمسة الواحدة والانتقال  السريع الى مربع الخصم والبحث عن الثغرات فيه واذا اراد المريخ الفوز عليه  ان يجرب كل الطرق المؤدية الى المرمى واولها اللعب من الاطراف واخرها البحث  عن الهدف عن طريق العمق وكذلك التصويب القوي من بعيد بالاضافة الى لعب  الون تو وخذ وهات عن طريق العمق من اجل كسر التكتل الدفاعي لفرقة الرابطة  لانها سوف تحاول اللعب بطريقة دفاعية وهذا شئ معروف قبل بداية المباراة  ويجب على مدرب المريخ كسر الحاجز الدفاعي لفرقة الرابطة عن طريق بناء  الهجمات بسرعة عالية مع تقارب اللاعبين وتنويع اللعب تارة من الاطراف وتارة  من العمق فيما يجب ان يتجنب لاعبوا المريخ الاحتكاك بلاعبي الرابطة ويكون  ذلك بلعب الباص مباشرة وعدم اللف والدوران بالكرة في منطقة واحدة حيث يجب  لعب التمريرة من لمسة واحدة بداية من حارس المرمى جمال سالم فان عليه ان  يبدا التمرير من الدفاع ومن ثم الى الوسط ثم الى الهجوم مع تجنب البطء في  الهجمات خاصة عند الوصول الى الثلث الاخير من مرمى الرابطة .

7/ على  لاعبي المريخ جس نبض الرابطة كوستي في بداية المباراة ويكون ذلك بتناقل  الكرة بين اللاعبين في سرعة وخفة مع مراعاة عدم فقدان الكرة وبمجرد ان يشعر  لاعبوا الرابطة بسرعة لاعبي المريخ في التنقل والتمرير فانهم سوف يتراجعون  خوفا من الهزيمة المبكرة ولكن لو جارى المريخ لاعبو الرابطة في تطفيش  الكرة او مخارجتها بصورة عالية دون تركيز فان ذلك سوف يقوي من عزيمة لاعبي  الرابطة ويجعلهم يتجرأون في قيادة هجمات على مرمى المريخ وبالتالي على  لاعبي المريخ اخضاع الكرة الى الارض وتمرير الكرات فيما بينهم فيما يجب ان  يكونوا حريصين على استعادة الكرة من لاعبي الرابطة بسرعة ويكون ذلك عن طريق  تقفيل اللعب واجراء عمليات التغطية السليمة بتضييق المساحات عليهم وعدم  تركهم يتحركون في المساحات الخالية خاصة وان الرابطة تمتلك لاعبين مهرة  ينقلون الكرة الارضية الممرحلة ويتميزون بالسرعة في الانتقال لكن المريخ  عليه ان يكون اسرع من لاعبي الرابطة.

8/ واما اذا كانت الرابطة  ستلعب بصورة هجومية او متوازنة مع المريخ بحيث تقوم بعدة طلعات هجومية على  مرمى المريخ دون ان تكون هناك خندقة متواصلة فان ذلك سيكون في مصلحة لاعبي  المريخ لان مهارات لاعبي المريخ افضل واحسن من لاعبي الرابطة واعدادهم ايضا  افضل وبالتالي يجب استغلال هذه الفرصة خاصة عند قطع الكرات في حالة هجوم  الرابطة على مرمى المريخ حيث يجب ان يتحول لاعبوا المريخ عن طريق الهجوم  المضاد السريع فيما يسمى بالهجمة المرتدة السريعة وهذه تحتاج الى تركيز في  لعب الباص مع التحرك في المساحات الخالية الخلفية مع ضرورة تواجد اكثر من  لاعب لضرب الباص في المنطقة الخالية او القيام بعملية المقص في تحول بكري  مثلا ناحية الشمال على ان يتحرك وانغا في اليمين وهكذا يستطيع المستحوذ على  الكرة لعب الباص البيني في المنطقة الخالية لتهديد مرمى الرابطة 

اخيرا لنا بعض النقاط المهمة في مباراة اليوم :

** ضرورة تحقيق الفوز على الرابطة في مباراة اليوم لحصد اول ثلاثة نقاط في روليت الدوري 
** نتمنى ان يكون الظهور الاول للمريخ في هذا الموسم رائعاً وجميلا وفيه امور مختلفة عما كان عليه في المواسم الماضية 
**  الجميع يعرف ان غارزيتو خطته هجومية بحتة لذا نتمنى ان يبدع لاعبو المريخ  في تطبيق هذه الخطة على ارضية الميدان حيث نمنى النفس برؤية مريخ جديد في  كل شئ .
** اداء المريخ امام الهلال قبل عدة ايام كانت تحكمه ظروف معينة  لا توجد في هذه المباراة وبالتالي يجب ان نرى الفرق ما بين المباراتين وان  يقدم لنا المريخ في مباراة اليوم امام الرابطة اوراق اعتماده كفريق يطمئنا  على سير اعداده لبطولة الاندية الافريقية ابطال الدوري حيث اننا نرغب  صراحة في رؤية المريخ يلعب باسلوب وخطة واضحة دون ان تكون هناك اخطاء ساذجة  في هذه المباراة .
** على جماهير المريخ تفعيل عامل التشجيع في  المدرجات وجعله اللاعب رقم 12 لان اللاعبين يحتاجون للتشجيع الداوي كعامل  مساعد لرفع الروح المعنوية والمساندة .
** امنياتنا للمريخ بتقديم مباراة طيبة ان شاء الله 
مع خالص الود والتقدير للجميع 









ياسلام عليك  نادر الداني  ربنا يديك الصحه يا رائع  

انا غايتو لو مكانك  كنت رجعت السودان نهااائي  يا بقيت مدرب  
اما لبست لي بدله فووول سوت وبقيت محلل في القنوات وماشاء الله  
عليهم مغندلين وقروشهم  كتيره  

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منتصرين باذن الله 
والضرب من هسه بالدور
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*نادر الدانى أشبهه بفضيلة الشيخ والداعيه الكبير [ محمد متولى الشعراوى ] لديه طريقه ولونيه خاصه فى تفسير أى شىء لا تشبه الغير [ متفرد ] .. وهكذا الأستاذ/ نادر علم على رأسه نار .. ثقافه عاليه وذهن حاضر متفتح ومتقد .. مرتب الأفكار سلس فى طرح المواضيع يسوقا سوقا لما يريده بحبكه تنم على ذكاء فطرى و موهبه فذه .. هكذا هم الصفوه وعاشقى الزعيم لك التحية العطره من على البعد وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى اعتقادى ان غارزيتو سيرجع لخطة 4/3/3
وسيكون الهجوم كاسحا من كل الجبهات 
بالتوفيق للزعيم الاحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

* ضرورة تحقيق الفوز على الرابطة في مباراة اليوم لحصد اول ثلاثة نقاط في روليت الدوري 


بالتوفيق للمريخ في اولي مباراياته في الدوري الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*.ضربة البداية : مريخ السعد × الرابطة كوستي استاد المريخ

المريخ يستضيف الرابطة مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء
يستضيف  ملعب استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم المواجهة المهمة التي تجمع  المريخ بضيفه الرابطة كوستي في استهلالية مباريات الفريقين في النسخة 20 من  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما يستضيف الرابطة في مباراة لن تكون سهلة بأي  حال من الأحوال بعد أن أعد الرابطة نفسه بصورة مميزة لمباراة اليوم وسيلعب  من أجل الخروج بنتيجة طيبة في حين سيرمي المريخ بثقله الهجومي في مباراة  اليوم حتى يبدأ المشوار بقوة ويواصل مسلسل الانتصارات العريضة على الرابطة  في المباريات التي جمعت الفريقين بالقلعة الحمراء، وينتظر أن يدفع المدير  الفني للمريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو في المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة منجمال سالم في  المرمى، أمير كمال وعلي جعفر في متوسط الدفاع، بلة جابر ومصعب عمر على  الأطراف، علاء الدين يوسف في المحور، راجي عبد العاطي، رمضان عجب والباشا  في الوسط المتقدم، بكري المدينة ووانغا في الهجوم، فيما كان الرابطة اختتم  تحضيراته بمران عصر أمس وضع خلاله مدربه مبارك سلمان لمساته الأخيرة واختار  العناصر التي ستخوض المواجهة.


مفكرة اليوم
المريخ × الرابطة كوستى الملعب : استاد المريخ (العرضة جنوب)
التوقيت : الثامنة مساء
المنافسة : الدورى الممتاز
القناة الناقلة : لم تحسم بعد
كابتن المريخ : بله جابر
كابتن الرابطة : جنجنيسا
مدرب المريخ : الفرنسى ديغو غارزيتو
مدرب الرابطة : الوطنى مبارك سلمان

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم :

جمال سالم لحراسة المرمى
في الدفاع :, امير كمال , على جعفر , رمضان عجب , مصعب عمر 
في الوسط : راجي , علاء الدين , كوفي ,الباشا 
في الهجوم : وانغا , بكري المدينة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نسألك يا الله يا ناصر يا معين أن تنصر المريخ بعدد وافر من الأهداف
*

----------


## mosa2000

*دا الكلام يا إمام  إنشا الله تكون فأل خير وبالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*منصورين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ياشباب الخبر شنو هل المباراة متلفزة ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*المفروض  منقوله  لكن  الان  راجت  
اخبار  اخري  بانها  مامنقوله  ومسجله  
فقط  جهجه  عجيبه  ... 
ناس كسلاوي  ماجايبن  خبرنا  ماحاضرنها  
من جوه  القلعه
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*والله لو مانقلوها تبقي مشكلة عديل مشتاقين شديد لمحبوبنا

يارب تسهل
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حسب الاخبار الواردة أن تلفزيون السودان سينقل الكرة والله أعلم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*حينقلوها فى اخر لحظة،،
وتشوفوا،،،
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

حسب الاخبار الواردة أن تلفزيون السودان سينقل الكرة والله أعلم



كما قلت سابقا حبيبنا امام اباتي فأل خير
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*و الله كرهنا الكوره عشان عمليه البث 
يشهد الله لو ما المريخ  كان الواحد كوره سودانيه ما يشوفها و لا يتابع اخبارها 
معقول ناس في 2015 و يتابعوا  الكوره  علي الراديوا  ارحمنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*باذن الله المريخ منصور و يارب ينقلو اكورة خليهم يراعو للمغتربين والولايات
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق للاحمر انشالله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ منصورين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*تعرف  يوم  يكون  المريخ عندو  كوره كمنقوله-- تلقى الواحد من الصباج جهز  غرفة المشاهده  وبخرها  ورتبوها ليه   وجهز  مقاعد للرجلين  وتربيزة  للفستك  - وشى تفاح-- ويمنع منعا باتا  حركة  الدخول والخروج  اثناء المباراة وممنوع التعليق-- بتاتا-- ومسموح فقط بحضور الكبار  فى حدود ناس البيت فقط--وتحذيرهم من الاتيان باى شى  يزيد التوتر-- وضروره تجهيز الساخن قبل بداية المباراة-

عملنا كلو دا  اليوم وفى انتظار  الثامنه  واذا لم تنقل نتحمل زعيق امدرمان-- نصر الله المريخ فى اى مكان وتحت اى سماء
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بالتوفيقللزعيم
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




			
				أانتو ناس الاتحاد ديل ماقالو الدورى الاربعاء والخميس مالهم بدأوا بالثلاثاء ؟؟؟ بالتوفيق لأباتى وللزعيم



 لا والله بدأ يوم الاثنين  امبارح كانت 4مباريات ..
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ضربة البداية لفريق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ثلاثة محاولات لإنتقال اذاعة ام درمان لأستاد المريخ تفشل
حتى النقل الإذاعي فاشلين فيه
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 26 (26 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed+,أبو ريم,Azhari Siddeeg,Azmi shosh,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو,امام اباتي,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابو دعاء,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمر اللون,Jimmy_Doe,merrikh lover,mohammed_h_o+,mosa2000,mub25,Muhammed,RED PLANET,sonstar,عمادالدين طه,علي سنجة,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالله صديق,ود الزورات
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

ياسلام عليك  نادر الداني  ربنا يديك الصحه يا رائع  

انا غايتو لو مكانك  كنت رجعت السودان نهااائي  يا بقيت مدرب  
اما لبست لي بدله فووول سوت وبقيت محلل في القنوات وماشاء الله  
عليهم مغندلين وقروشهم  كتيره  




وكروشهم كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اصابة مصعب عمر وتبديل اضطراري
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الرياضية      F.M 104  واضحة جدا
*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم اكفينا شر العوارض ....اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووون
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مخالفة للمريخ علي رأس 18
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*قوووووووووون  كووووووفي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*
المتواجدن اليوم كلهم خواجات
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوفي يحرز الهدف الأول من ضربة ثابت في الدقيقة 10
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 29 (29 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,أبو ريم,Azhari Siddeeg,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,امام اباتي,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,احمر اللون,خال عمر,Jimmy_Doe,majdi,mohammed_h_o,mosa2000,mozamel1,mub25,Muhammed,RED PLANET+,sonstar,عمادالدين طه,علي سنجة,عبدالله صديق,yousef ahmad,ود الزورات
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*علي جعفر بديل لمصعب المصاب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*علي جعفر بديلا لمصعب المصاب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ايه العوارض دى الفريق نصه اصيب قبل بداية الدورى
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*قوووون كوفى يحرز اول اهدافه مع المريخ
*

----------


## مغربي

*مصعب ربنا يشفيه بس ما منو رجا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 41 (41 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,مانديلا-89,نادرالداني+,أبو ريم,محمد طارق,مروان احمد,ASHOSM,Azhari Siddeeg,Azmi shosh,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو+,امام اباتي,الامير,السهم الاحمر,العنيد الكبير,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابومهند,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,ادروب,باجيو,ezoo2t,farandakas,خال عمر,Jimmy_Doe,Menefi,merrikh lover,mohamed mamoun,mohammed saif+,mohammed_h_o,mosa2000,mub25,Muhammed,sonstar,عمادالدين طه,علي سنجة,yousef ahmad
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​الزعيم مانديلا مشرفنا
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*اخبار  شندي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الرابطة تلعب بتكتل دفاعي عجيب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 48 (48 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مانديلا-89,أبو ريم,محمد طارق,مجدالدين شريف,aladin73,ali sirag,مروان احمد,ASHOSM,Azmi shosh,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو+,الامير,السهم الاحمر,السر سيداحمد,العنيد الكبير,انور عبدون,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابومهند,ابوبكرتاج السر,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,eabuali,باجيو,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,farandakas,خال عمر,Jimmy_Doe,majedsiddig,Menefi,merrikh lover,mohamed mamoun,mohamedalmoder,mohammed saif+,mohammed_h_o,mub25,nawaf,sharif74,sonstar,عمادالدين طه,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,yousef ahmad,ود الزورات
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

اخبار  شندي




اهلي شندي والهلال بكرة يا محمد سيف 


ومفروض ما تتلفز حتى لو تم حل المشكلة 

على فكرة المريخ سيلعب في الشوط الثاني افضل من الرابطة لان فارق اللياقة سيظهر باذن الله 

ملاحظة اخرى ان التعديل في التشكيل سوف يؤثر في اداء المريخ لكنه في نفس الوقت سيعطي فرصة لبقية اللاعبين 

للانسجام والدخول في الفورمة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*ههههههههه  شكرا  نادر  الشفقه  تطير  
انا  من الصباح  بتكلم  انو كورة  شندي  
الليله  في  صحيفة المنبر  مافي زول جاب  خبري
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*التشكيلة التي لعبت مباراة القمة مثالية جدا 

لكن اتاحة الفرصة لبعض اللاعبين مثل عنكبة وكوفي منذ بداية المباراة 

تجهزهم للمباريات القادمة كبدلاء ناجحين باذن الله 

على فكرة وين اوكرا

يبدو ان غارزيتو سيدفع به في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*يا جماعة  مافي واحد يرمينا برابط ؟؟؟؟ يا حليلنا ..الله يعينا  مع الفاشلون ديمة وما بيخجلوا ..نخجل ليهم نحن ..وشكرا  الرياضية FM..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 64 (64 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,نادرالداني+,أبو ريم,محمد طارق,aladin73,ali sirag,مريخابي صميم,مروان احمد,ASHOSM,Azmi shosh,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,الامير,الجعلي عبد الله,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,السر سيداحمد,العنيد الكبير,انور عبدون,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو رامي,ابومهند,ابوبكرتاج السر,ابوعبودى الصغير,احمد سليمان احمد,ادروب,استرلينى,eabuali,باجيو,بيبو شريف,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,farandakas,hafezZAREEF,خال عمر,حسن بشير,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,majdi,majedsiddig,Menefi,mohamed mamoun,mohamedalmoder,mohammed saif+,mub25,nawaf,رامي علي,صديق بلول,RED PLANET+,redstar,senba,sharif74,كروبين,sonstar,عمادالدين طه,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,yousef ahmad,ود الزورات,ودالامام,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الله يستر مصعب عمر مصاب من قولة تيت وغياب اوكرا يقلق هل هو الآخر مصاب ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*توقف اللعب لمعالجة اللاعب محمد موسي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*طبعا هناك مشكلة كبيرة في السودان انه لا يوجد مذيع او معلق رياضي يعمل في الاذاعة او التلفزيون يمكن ان يعطيك اي احساس انك بتشاهد المباراة 

اعنى انه ما في اي معلق رياضي في الاذاعة فاهم تدريب او يشرح اثناء لعب المباراة ويوضح للمستمعين اداء الفريقين وايهما افضل وما هي مؤشرات المباراة واحتمالات الفوز 

وتكتيك الفريقين وكيف يلعبان وما هو الفريق الاكثر خطورة على المرمى وما هي المشاكل التي تواجه الفريقين بمعنى اللاعبين الافضل في المباراة في كلا الفريقين 

زمان كان الرشيد بدوي عبيد افضل السيئين وكان بديك شرح بسيط عن المباراة وطريق سيرها فتحس انك في الراديو شوية كده متابع الحاصل شنو 

لكن الان كل المعلقين بدون استثناء لا هم له سوى اذاعة المباراة اللاعب بمرر لفلان وفلان لعلان وهكذا حتى نهاية المباراة تكون ما فاهم اي حاجة وما عارف مين الفريق الاحسن وكيف اداء الفريقين والتكتيك والطريقة التي يلعب بها الفريقان .

غايتو الله يعينا بس 
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*منتصرين بإذن الله تعالى و لكن نتمنى استحواذ و تحكم و انسجام وارتفاع تصاعدي في اللياقة البدنية و مطلوب الصبر ثم الصبر من الصفوة داخل و خارج الرد كاسل و التشجيع الايجابي ..
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*ماف عضو داخل الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## مروان احمد

*للناس الجوه الاستاد ممكن التشكيله والاعب مهاجم مع وانقا منو هل اكرا لاعب والا في الاحتياطي ومشكوريييين
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*قون  النعادل
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*التعادل للرابطة من كرة ثابته
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*دى أسمو كلام
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقة كم الوضع العام شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللاعب ابراهيمة يعادل للرابطة كوستي من مخالفة
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*للأسف الرابطة جابت التعادل ...
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الكوتش ليه غير التشكيلة وجاب لينا ناس الباشا
وين ابراهومة نجم المباريات الاعدادية
وين اكرا ووين سلمون ووين على جعفر فى الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*والهدف جاء كيف
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*حليلك يا بريمة ما فى هدف كان بيجي الا دربكة فى خط ستة
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*ياجماعة لاعب الرابطة  ضرب مصعب وطلعوا برة وجاء البدبل على جعفر برضو اصيب  الله يستر عليه من هذا الجزار ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 75 (75 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,abouzr,نادرالداني+,أبو ريم,ahmed alsaid,محمد حسن حامد,محمد سلماوي,محمد طارق,alamal,ali sirag,مرتضي عبدالله الفحل,مروان احمد,معتز فضل الله كرار,مغربي,Azmi shosh,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,النزير,الاشتر,امجد مريخ,الجعلي عبد الله,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,السهم الاحمر,السر سيداحمد,العنيد الكبير,انور عبدون,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابو دعاء,ابوجالا,احمد سليمان احمد,احمر اللون,ادروب,استرلينى,اسحاق عبد الجليل عبدون,Consultant,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,ezzeo+,farandakas,hafezZAREEF,د.ابوبكر,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,ياسر ابكر عيسى,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,majdi,majedsiddig,manoo1,merrikh lover,merrikh123+,mohammed saif+,mub25,nawaf,رامي علي,سيف الاسلام,سوباوى,RED PLANET+,redstar,senba,Shamsan,sharif74,كروبين,sonstar,عمادالدين طه,علي سنجة,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,yousef ahmad,ود الزورات,ودالامام,ودالعقيد
*

----------


## mub25

*مين الجزار ده
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*هدف التعادل من تسديدة من فاول خارج الخط يظهر 

ذي ما قلت ليكم المعلق الرياضي ما بديك اي معلومة عن كيفية احراز الاهداف علما بانه يعرف انه ما في زول من المستعين بشاهد في المباراة يبقى مفروض يشرح اكثر من انه يذيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 41 وفرصة تضيع من رمضان عجب
*

----------


## mub25

*جمال سالم دة مالو اليومين ضربة ثابتة من خارج 18
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*ادونا رابط ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رأسية الان وانغا يخرجها الحارس لركنية بصعوبة
*

----------


## mub25

*ايه اللى حاصل مع ابراهومة الصغير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدف لكل فريق
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الرابطة مضروب مضروب 

ختوا في بطنكم بطيخة صيفي 

الشوط الثاني سيكون شوط الحسم 

ومعروف من زمان وقوف فرق الممتاز في وجه القمة 

ولكن لن يستمر الوقوف كثيرا لان الشوط الاول تبذل فيه هذه الفرق مجهود جبار في الذود عن مرماها

ولكن في الشوط الثاني ستنهار الرابطة باذن الله ولو لم تنهار فان شباكها ستستقبل على اقل تقدير هدفين ان شاء الله 

يعني الرابطة عسكرت وين ولعبت مع منو عشان تقيف مع المريخ 

بالعقل بس لو الرابطة صمتت تكون بالغت عديل كده
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 83 (83 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

yassirali66,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abdullah Oras,abouzr,نادرالداني,ahmed alsaid,محمد حسن حامد,محمد طارق,ali sirag,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,مغربي,Azmi shosh,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,النزير,الاشتر,الجعلي عبد الله,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,السهم الاحمر,السر سيداحمد,العنيد الكبير,انور عبدون,الطيب حسين صالح محمد,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,ابو رامي,ابوجالا,ادروب,استرلينى,اسحاق عبد الجليل عبدون,اسكول وبس,بيبو شريف,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,farandakas,خال عمر,ياسر ابكر عيسى,حسن بشير,جزراوي و افتخر,يوسف محمد,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti,kampbell,majdi,majedsiddig,manoo1,merrikh123,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed saif,mosa2000,mub25,Muhammed,nawaf,رامي علي,زين العابدين عبدالله,osman ahmed,سعد حامد,سوباوى,redstar,senba,Shamsan,sonstar,tolowss,عمادالدين طه,علي سنجة,عمر محمد الصادق,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالله صديق,عبدالمحسن,عبدالرحمن محجوب,عصام طه,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,yousef ahmad,ودالامام,ودالبورت,ودالعقيد,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## mosa2000

*المزيع الكج دا منو
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*النتيجة كم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الباشا وعنكبة خارج التغطية
مين اللى بيقصد ابراهومة يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*وين ابراهومة ضفر واوكرا وسلمون
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*كل مباراة يدخل فينا هدف دي مشكلة كبيرة جداً
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*يا جماعة  في الاحتياطي منو
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*منتصرين  بإذن  الله  باي  تشكيله  مشاركه
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*شوط عكس كل التوقعات حسب الوصف نتمنى أن ينصلح الحال فى الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم
					

شوط عكس كل التوقعات حسب الوصف نتمنى أن ينصلح الحال فى الشوط الثاني



التشكيلة من البداية غلط
مفروض ضفر طرف وعلى جعفر فى الدفاع
ورمضان فى الهجوم بدل عنكية
وابراهومة بدل الباشا
واكرا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*ليه التغييرات دى؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله منتصرين

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 86 (86 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني+,محمد زين العابدين,محمد طارق,ali sirag,alreesha,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,أسامة محمد أحمد,معتز فضل الله كرار,Azmi shosh,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,الامير,الاشتر,الجعلي عبد الله,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,السهم الاحمر,السر سيداحمد,العنيد الكبير,انور عبدون,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو دعاء,ابو رامي,ابوجالا,ابوعبودى الصغير,ايمن الطاهر,احمد سليمان احمد,احمر اللون,ادروب,استرلينى,eabuali,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,ezoo2t,farandakas,خال عمر,خالد سليمان طه,ياسر ابكر عيسى,حسن بشير,يوسف محمد,Jimmy_Doe,Kajouma,Kamal Satti,kampbell,majdi,majedsiddig,manoo1,maxx48+,Menefi,merrikh123+,Mohamed Eisa+,mohamed mamoun,mosa2000,mub25,Muhammed,nawaf,زين العابدين عبدالله,osa sinnar,osman ahmed,سعد حامد,سوباوى,redstar,كاكاو,senba,Shamsan,كروبين,tolowss,عمادالدين طه,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي سنجة,عمر محمد الصادق,عمر العمر,عبدالله صديق,عبدالمحسن,عبدالرحمن محجوب,عصام طه,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,ودالامام,ودالعقيد,طارق عثمان
*

----------


## kampbell

*هدف كوفي 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...nch_main_video



*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

هدف كوفي 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...nch_main_video






مشكووووور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تحليل الكابتن الهادي ادم في الاذاعة السودانية كان على النحو التالي :

جمال سالم تراجع في مستواه 

لم يظهر بمظهره المعروف 

المريخ يحضر كثيرا والاحتفاظ بالكرة 

حركة وانغا كانت ضعيفة عكس عنكبة فكان متحرك 

وشكل خطورة على مرمى الرابطة 

هناك عدم تفاهم بين وانغا وعنكبة 

الباشا كان ضعيف في المستوى 

العكسيات على الاطراف كانت ضعيفة 

علي جعفر حتة الباك دي ما وقعت ليهو 

لا يوجد ضغط هجومي على فرقة الرابطة للمريخ 

في الجانب الايمن غاب بله جابر ولعب رمضان 

رمضان اضاع اكثر من فرصة سانحة 

مهاجمي الفريقين يمتازون البطء بينما عنكبة لعب بسرعة 

الان وانغا يحتاج للمساحات والمنطقة كانت مقفلة في دفاع الرابطة 

رامي نورين ومحمدموسى نزلا لمنطقة الوسط لطلب الكرة 

محمد موسى كان مراقب لعلاء الدين لذلك فقد المريخ مسالة التحضير في وسط الملعب 

هناك ضغط من لاعبي الرابطة على لاعبي المريخ لذلك كثرة الاخطاء في التمرير 

الرابطة معتمدة على الهجمات المرتدة عن طريق التمريرات الطويلة لفك الحصار 

كان هناك كثافة في خط وسط المريخ وكوفي احرز هدف جميل لكنه يحتفظ بالكرة كثير مما جعل لاعبي الرابطة يرجعون لتقفيل الملعب (ممتاز هذا التحليل وهذه الملاحظة بالذات ) 

المريخ لم يستفد من الفاولات الكثيرة خارج الخط 
اندفاع لاعبي الفريقين جعل هناك فاولات كثيرة 
الحيطة لم تكن واقفة بصورة سليمة والهدف يسال منه جمال سالم 

هدف الرابطة جاء بالقرب من الراية الركنية ومن زاوية ضيقة 

هدف كوفي لم يكن صعب وكان يمكن للحارس الامساك بالكرة او ابعادها ولكن ...

ربما يكون تنفيذالركلات الثابتة ضربة حظ لان الفريقين كانت لهم ضربات كثيرة ولم يتم الاستفادة منها 

في الشوط الثاني يغيب سعيد السعودي والمريخ لديه اوكرا في الاحتياطي ويمكن ان يكون اضافة حقيقية بالاضافة الى عبده جابر كخيار ثاني 

وعلى المريخ اللعب بالاطراف 

شكرا للكابتن الهادي ادم من الاذاعة السودانية 
بداية الشوط الثاني الان 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*بسم الله بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله ستأتي الأهداف تباعاً
قليل من الصبر يا صفوة
*

----------


## mosa2000

*ثلاثة ركنيات بدون فائدة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*المريخ بدون اي تغيير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*عنكبة والهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون عنكبة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عنكبة يضع الكرة هدف للمريخ في الدقيقة السادسة من الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## kampbell

*قوووووووووووووون تاني للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المذيع الغبي بقول الهدف من نيران صديقة
في حين انه عنكبة هو من احرز الهدف وحاول المدافع اخراج الكرة ولم يفلح
*

----------


## mosa2000

*بالله هدف عنكبة خلاني خارج النت جنس رجفة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله ستتوالى الأهداف يا صفوة
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*حمدا لله على السلامة
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*بي بركاتك يا عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 76 (76 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

mosa2000,Abu - Khalid,Abuheba,أبو ريم,محمد احمد حسن,محمد طارق,alamal,ali sirag,alreesha,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,أسامة محمد أحمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,ASHOSM,Azhari Siddeeg,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو,النزير,الامير,الاشتر,الحارث,الجعلي عبد الله,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,السهم الاحمر,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,الشائب,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابوبكر احمد يوسف,ايمن كرار,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,احمر اللون,ادروب,استرلينى,اسكول وبس,eabuali,باجيو,بيبو شريف,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الخواض,جلال الزبير,جزراوي و افتخر,يوسف محمد,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti,kampbell,majdi,majedsiddig,maxx48,merrikh123,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed_h_o,monzir ana,nawaf,nazaros,رامي علي,زين العابدين عبدالله,شرقاوي,osa sinnar,سعد حامد,RED PLANET,كاكاو,عمادالدين طه,عمر محمد الصادق,عمر العمر,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالله صديق,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*االتلفزيون السوداني وبي ان اسبورت ينقلان الدوري الممتاز والتزم السوداني برفع الشارة
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

االتلفزيون السوداني وبي ان اسبورت ينقلان الدوري والممتاز  والتزم السوداني برفع الشارة



يعني نقلب للتلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*ضفر بديل لاحمد الباشا
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

االتلفزيون السوداني وبي ان اسبورت ينقلان الدوري والممتاز  والتزم السوداني برفع الشارة




يعني مباراة الهلال بكرة متلفزة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*احمد الباشا يضيع كرة هدف مملحة
ويخرج ويدخل بدلاً منه ضفر
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*لو في طريقة دايرين هدف الرابطة و مشكور على الجهد المقدر





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

هدف كوفي 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...nch_main_video







*

----------


## mosa2000

*المزيع  بيقول  التبديل الثاني  الاول  منو
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الجديد
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الأول خروج مصعب مصاب ودخول على جعفر
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*التبديل الأول علي جعفر بدل مصعب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*من الوصف الإذاعي المريخ يمتلك الكرة بنسبة اعلى من 60%
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

يعني نقلب للتلفزيون



الاتفاق اعلن الان بعد انتهاء الاجتماع بين التلفزيون والاتحاد وكلمة رفع الشارة احسبها كانت توضح ما ارمي اليه
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*الحمدلله .. والله يا شباب احمد الباشا لاعب لا يشبه مريخ 2015 صدقوني و لا من قبل ودا رأي شخصي و اتمنى ان يذهب اليوم قبل غدآ ..





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

احمد الباشا يضيع كرة هدف مملحة
ويخرج ويدخل بدلاً منه ضفر




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله عنكبة متالق الليلة ربنا يحفظه
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاتفاق اعلن الان بعد انتهاء الاجتماع بين التلفزيون والاتحاد وكلمة رفع الشارة احسبها كانت توضح ما ارمي اليه



حبيبنا ابراهيم والله من الرجفة بقراء الاف ر لك العتبي حتي ترضي
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*عايزين قون قونين زيادة
طلب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الجزائر متقدمة حتي الدقيقة 24 من الشوط الاول علي السنغال بهدف
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Mohamed Eisa
					

عايزين قون قونين زيادة
طلب



 إنشا الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماعارف نحنا مربوكين كده ليه ؟؟
مافي اي مقارنة بينا وبين اعداد الرابطة رغم كده تقاسمنا الندية بل تتعادل معنا في بعض فترات المباراة 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا ما في زول يورينا الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم يحرم المريخ من ضربة جزاء اثر فاول مع عنكبة داخل خط 18
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*هدف ملغي للمريخ بطريقة غريبة ..
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الحكام بدوا معانا من قولة تيت
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*العارضة تمنع وانغا من تسجيل هدف محقق
*

----------


## mosa2000

*دخول اللاعب عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدو جابر بديلاً لعنكبة
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*تغيير عنكبة افضل لاعب بعبده جابر
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الاصابات كتيرة  مصعب ..راجي ..رمضان ..على جعفر .ووو. !!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*والمدرب ليه يعمل التبديل الثالث
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*النتيجه
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*أوكرا هل هو مصاب أم ماذا ؟؟؟ قلقون ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

بدل منو ؟



بدل عنكبة
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*هو عبده جابر لسه موجود ؟لم اسمع به الا الان
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




النتيجه



   (
2/1 للزعيم والدقيقة 42 الشوط التاني ..وركلة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء لصالح المريخ ارتكبت مع عبدو جابر
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*ركلة جزاااااااء مع عبدو جابر
*

----------


## mosa2000

*ضربة جزاء مع عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ركلة جزا مع عبده جابر
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*النتيجة يا.  شباب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف الثالث للزعيم من ركلة جزاء احرزه اللاعب وانغا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 86 (86 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed,Abuheba,نادرالداني+,أبو ريم,محمد سلماوي,محمد طارق,alenani,ali sirag,alreesha,مريخ الأمة,مريخابي كسلاوي+,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,مصعب المقدم مضوي,مصطفى منصور,asimayis,معتز فضل الله كرار,نور الخطيب,الأبيض ضميرك,المريود,الاشتر,الحافظ محمدصالح,الحريف,الجعلي عبد الله,الجوي العالمي,الحوشابي,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,الصادق هبانى,الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار,السر سيداحمد,الوليد سعيد مصطفى,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابو رامي,ايمن كرار,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان احمد,احمر اللون,ادروب,استرلينى,Consultant,اسكول وبس,بله بلال,بيبو شريف,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,farandakas,خال عمر,ياسر عمر,دولي,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti,kampbell,loayhassan,m3bdo,majdi,majedsiddig,maxx48+,Menefi,merrikh123+,Mohamed Eisa+,mohamed mamoun,MOHAMMED_MS128,mosa2000,mub25,nawaf,nazaros,زين العابدين عبدالله,صديق بلول,osa sinnar,osman ahmed,tolowss,عمادالدين طه,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+,علي سنجة,عمر العمر,wadalhaja,فراس الشفيع,yousef ahmad,ود من الله,ود البقعة+,ود الحلة,ود شندي12
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*الان واااااااااانقا وهدف ثاااااااااااااااالث
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*هدف وانغا
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*نصرك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*والان ونقا  قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووون ثالث
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اخيرا هدف الامان
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الثالث للزعيم بواسطة الان وانغا من ضربة جزاء ارتكبت مع البديل عبده جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الان وانغا يحرز الهدف الثالث للمريخ من ضربة جزاء
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*قوووووووووووووووووون وانقا
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الحمد  لله  والشكر  لله  
يادووووب  نفسنا  هدا  اوووووووف
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الحمدلله والشكر لله مبرووووك
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*ليس هذا المريخ الذي نتمناه
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*نبحث عن الفوز بشق الانفس
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*المذيع م ناااااااافع عامل فيها عاالمى وهو م ناقش رماد خشمو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*3 دقائق زمن محتسب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله دي مصيبة الرابطة تقوم نفسنا . . . أمال نعمل شنو لما نلعب مع ناس الخرطوم و للا أهلي شندي
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*تبديل صحيح للمدرب يجب تجهيز اكبر قدر من اللاعبين في ظل الاصابات والايقافات 

وضربة الجزا ارتكبت مع عبده جابر ستعيد له التقة بعد ان اعطي المدرب الفرصة كاملة اليوم لعنكبة واظهر افضل ماعنده وقدم نفسه كاحسن مايكون 

كذلك الريح علي اخذ فرصة ممتازة واستغلها جيدا 

كوفي قدم نفسه بصورة رايعة ولديه الكتير ليقدمه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على الثلاثة نقاط

امم افريقيا 
الجزائر متقدم على السنغال بهدف وجنوب افريقيا على غانا بهدف ايضا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبروك النقاط،،،
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*كنت متاكد اننا سنهزم الرابطة لكن الواحد للرابطة ممغصني
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم الجزائر علي السنغال بهدف
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نهاية اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك للمريخ الإفتتاحية الرائعة
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مبروك للزعيم انتهاء اللقاء بفوز الزعيم 3/1
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*http://www.ustream.tv/channel/liveee...20150126214938

بعد التلاته نقاط يللا للجزائر
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*بى كده وﻻ كده غايتو ربنا حلانا
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*مبروووووووووووووك يا صفوة اول ثلاثة نقاط
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*الدورى نقاط والحمدلله اتخطينا نحس المباره الاولى وان شاءالله موفقين
*

----------


## asimayis

*مبروووك للمريخ ..
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*و الله لو بكرة النمور رشوا الجماعة تكون فرحتنا اكتملت
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف مبرووووووك يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻣﺒﺮﻭﻙ
ﻋﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ شندي
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اتمنى ان نكون قد استفدنا من الدرس  نتفادى الاخفاقات دي في المباريات القادمه وبالتوفيق دوما للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## merrikh123

*المريخ متقدم 3/1 على الرابطه كوستي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

يعني مباراة الهلال بكرة متلفزة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------

